# Can I show you my dogs parents papers ?



## Megora

> I hope I have not made a fool of myself


No.  

Do you have a scanned copy of the pedigree? Or can you identify who the parents, grandparents, great-grandparents, etc are? 

If you get those all sorted out, you can build the pedigree on K9data - I don't believe a good portion of those dogs are entered in, so you may need to do some building. Or somebody here could help you out with that if you wanted to have that pedigree up and out there. 

The attached is an example pedigree with squiggly lines showing the relationship from each generation to the next. Sires are always on top.

Those are two names from your list, btw.


----------



## Shellbug

I know you cannot read it but I do have one  I will scan it and see what I can do. This is all so confusing :-/
Thanks for your reply. I really do appreciate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Megora said:


> No.
> 
> Do you have a scanned copy of the pedigree? Or can you identify who the parents, grandparents, great-grandparents, etc are?
> 
> If you get those all sorted out, you can build the pedigree on K9data - I don't believe a good portion of those dogs are entered in, so you may need to do some building. Or somebody here could help you out with that if you wanted to have that pedigree up and out there.
> 
> The attached is an example pedigree with squiggly lines showing the relationship from each generation to the next. Sires are always on top.
> 
> Those are two names from your list, btw.


Lol that little break down was me trying to write out all the names lol. It's hard to break it down working the graphs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

You can search K9Data.com by the kennel names in your pedigree. Silvermine, for example, displays tons of dogs:

Golden Nugget Of Silvermine
Little Izzo From Silvermine
Silvermine Abigail
Silvermine Adams Princess
Silvermine Adams Sassy
Silvermine Adams Snowflake
Silvermine Aerie Of Nh
Silvermine Ajaxs Ali Of Aspen
Silvermine Alexander Gatewood
Silvermine Amaretto N Cream Of Msr
Silvermine American Honey
Silvermine And Denny's Lexi Salt And Light
Silvermine Angel Baby
Silvermine Apollo Haley's Comet
Silvermine Atticus Mockingbird Love
Silvermine Austin
Silvermine Baileys English Creme
Silvermine Bama Bell
Silvermine Bayley Irish Rose
Silvermine Bear Of Ivy Hill
Silvermine Bella
Silvermine Bella Grace
Silvermine Bella Haley's Comet
Silvermine Belladonna Memory Of Msr
Silvermine Belle
Silvermine Blazer's Blaze
Silvermine Brava Ava
Silvermine Brilliant Max
Silvermine Buddy of Mine
Silvermine Caicos Picchi
Silvermine Casandra
Silvermine Charley
Silvermine Charlotte Of York
Silvermine Chase Of Pacifica
Silvermine Chevi
Silvermine Chloe Star
Silvermine Clear Crystal
Silvermine Cleo Of Ivy Hill
Silvermine Coby's Pristine Mtn. Snow
Silvermine Cody Chaplinski
Silvermine Concho
Silvermine Cowgirl
Silvermine Daddy's White Hawk Down
Silvermine Daisy Of Ivy Hill
Silvermine Dakoda Girl
Silvermine Dante Atnip
Silvermine Desert Rose
Silvermine Diamond Lil
Silvermine Doris Day Dream For Kason
Silvermine Dozer
Silvermine Drake
Silvermine Dream Brady
Silvermine Duchess Chevelle Of Royal Manor
Silvermine Duke Of Delafield
Silvermine Dunkin
Silvermine Dutchess
Silvermine Dutchess Of Delafield
Silvermine Elegant Rose
Silvermine Ellie
Silvermine Emerald Princess
Silvermine Enchanted Napa's Lily Of The Valley
Silvermine F.R.E.D.
Silvermine Faous Familys China
Silvermine Ferdinand Romulus Timour
Silvermine Fire Opal
Silvermine For The Love Of Oliver
Silvermine Gambler Of Rolling Hills
Silvermine Gck's Maverick
Silvermine Gentle Ben
Silvermine Gideon's Triumph
Silvermine Golden Girl
Silvermine Gone With The Wind
Silvermine Growin With Grace
Silvermine Gwenivere Queen
Silvermine Gypsy Carter
Silvermine Handsome Beau
Silvermine Heartbreak Kid
Silvermine Honey
Silvermine Hope Lingafelter
Silvermine Hopi
Silvermine Hunley Kerr
Silvermine II
Silvermine IV
Silvermine Janice Joplin
Silvermine Jaye's Zoe
Silvermine Jd Kentucky Gambler's Cash Payoff
Silvermine Jem in the Moon
Silvermine Jenna Louise
Silvermine Jessie
Silvermine Just By Chance
Silvermine Kentucky Derby
Silvermine Kentucky Force
Silvermine Kirstin's Gambler
Silvermine Kjans Katy
Silvermine Kodiac Shadow
Silvermine Kodiak Bear
Silvermine Kubota
Silvermine Lacey
Silvermine Lazy Daisy
Silvermine Le Blanc Lincoln
Silvermine Lexy Of Cary
Silvermine Life's A Breeze
Silvermine Lil Bit-O-Gabriel
Silvermine Lil King Johnny Blanco
Silvermine Lilly Of Timbercreek
Silvermine Loki
Silvermine London
Silvermine Lonestar Golden Bear
Silvermine Lucky Gambler
Silvermine Lucky Lady
Silvermine Lucky Lucy Eleanor
Silvermine Lulu Belle
Silvermine Luna's Mockingbird Song
Silvermine Major Cottonwood Hill
Silvermine Marshall Tucker Fire On The Mountain
Silvermine Mater Mohrfeld
Silvermine Maximus
Silvermine Maya Rain Peterson
Silvermine Mia Sedona Kopetzky
Silvermine Moonshine
Silvermine Mystic
Silvermine Nine Mile Marley
Silvermine Northstar Ben-Her
Silvermine Northstar Gunsite Jericho
Silvermine Of Alpine White Lucky Boy
Silvermine Our Golden Maui Sunshine
Silvermine Out Of Eden
Silvermine Paloma Tasmin
Silvermine Pals Jake
Silvermine Pearl Of Cheyenne
Silvermine Penelope Payne
Silvermine Platium Eye
Silvermine Polar Star
Silvermine Ponce De Leon
Silvermine Prince Son of Zues
Silvermine Princess Catalina
Silvermine Princess Dunie Girl
Silvermine Queen Of Hearts
Silvermine Remington Mccoy
Silvermine Rio De Oro Blanco
Silvermine River Lightening
Silvermine River Of Life
Silvermine River Rainey Days
Silvermine Rowki Gods Golden Gift
Silvermine Roxie Ma Conchita
Silvermine Roy W
Silvermine Royal Krysto
Silvermine Sailor Girl
Silvermine Samson Lion Hearted
Silvermine San Francisco
Silvermine Sassy Sofia
Silvermine Scarlett Ohannah
Silvermine Sea Breeze
Silvermine Sir Joseph Walter
Silvermine Sky Jump Over Siciliy
Silvermine Sky on the River
Silvermine Snowden
Silvermine Southern Belles Elmo
Silvermine St Charles
Silvermine Stetson Heart of Gold
Silvermine Stocktons Hollywood Paris
Silvermine Sucre
Silvermine Sweet Daisy Mae
Silvermine Tanner
Silvermine Theodore Marcus Bechtold
Silvermine Titan King Of The Titans
Silvermine Treasured Zeus
Silvermine Triple E Sir Winston
Silvermine Trixie
Silvermine Vanilla Creme Rain
Silvermine Vanilla Ice Cream Melt
Silvermine VI
Silvermine VII
Silvermine Violet
Silvermine Violet Skies CCA CGC
Silvermine Watersdale Maximus
Silvermine Whistler
Silvermine White Jade
Silvermine White Mountain Lassen
Silvermine White Mountain Shasta
Silvermine White Sapphire
Silvermine Wilson Monger
Silvermine Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill Hogan
Silvermine Wisteria's Jasmine
Silvermine Wisteria's Sugar
Silvermine Zena The Warrior Queen
Silvermine Zephyr
Silvermine Zeus
Silvermine Zoey
Silvermine Zoey Buzis Lippiatt
Silverminedixie
Silvermines Apachee Apatches
Silvermine's Carolina's Cassenova
Silvermine's Caroline Chief
Silvermines Christian
Silvermine's Clark Polar Star
Silvermine's Ella Fitzgerald
Silvermines Ezekial Son Of Zeus
Silvermine's Golden Glove Rocky
Silvermine's Kea Lani
Silvermine's Layla
Silvermine's Mandi
Silvermine's Maverick
Silvermine's Maximus Blue Boy Of Rivershire
Silvermines Mercedes
Silvermine's Midnight Tsura Gypsy
Silvermine's Murphy Of Guiness
Silvermine's Pale Mist Beauty Of Painted Knoll
Silvermine's Pretty In Pink Of Painted Knoll
Silvermine's So Cal Mail Order Bride - Nadia
Silvermine's Sterling Rebel
Silvermine's Sweet Mia
Silvermine's Travs Tuckered Out
Silvermine's White Thunder
Silvermine's Whitewash
Silvermine's Zest For Life
Silvermine'S: Let The Fanfare Begin
Silvermine-Shadymist Osiris The One


----------



## olliversmom

Hi there! Welcome here.
You're not a fool, just curious. You've come to right place to get info about k9 data stuff.
I just wanna say your puppy is adorable.
While careful breeding is best for puppies health chances and future resilience of the breed as a whole, oops babies do happen. And puppies from such can be loved and trained and treasured as their planned counterparts.
That's all that matters at this point. Love that sweet baby.


----------



## SheetsSM

Do a search on the forum for Y-Rock and Silvermine. You'll find plenty of threads. No doubt the sire may have been high dollar but in my opinion it was due to his coloring as opposed to a price based on pedigree, history of clearances and meeting breed standard.


----------



## Prism Goldens

If you will tell me what name you are going to register Thor as, I will be glad to put him in k9data, which will give you what you want.


----------



## Shellbug

olliversmom said:


> Hi there! Welcome here.
> You're not a fool, just curious. You've come to right place to get info about k9 data stuff.
> I just wanna say your puppy is adorable.
> While careful breeding is best for puppies health chances and future resilience of the breed as a whole, oops babies do happen. And puppies from such can be loved and trained and treasured as their planned counterparts.
> That's all that matters at this point. Love that sweet baby.


Thank you so much. I have gotten a lot of slack from people about him. One woman went as far as to tell me she would run as far from the "breeder" as possible. Ahhhhhh. Thor is awesome  
Oh and the female (his momma) was spayed so it will never happen again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Prism Goldens said:


> If you will tell me what name you are going to register Thor as, I will be glad to put him in k9data, which will give you what you want.


Thank you! I am working so hard at a name lol. It's so hard lol. I am thinking Thor dog of thunder (god spelled backwards  ) I think it's cute. I will know for sure this evening when my husband gets home, as we both need to agree on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

SheetsSM said:


> Do a search on the forum for Y-Rock and Silvermine. You'll find plenty of threads. No doubt the sire may have been high dollar but in my opinion it was due to his coloring as opposed to a price based on pedigree, history of clearances and meeting breed standard.


Wow and there it all is. Why am I having such a hard time. I was pulling up nothing with names. I am not computer savvy though so that may explain it a little. I will look this over. 
Thank you all for responding! I feel more empowered now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens

Just lmk when you come up with a name and he's good as in there!


----------



## Shellbug

Prism Goldens said:


> Just lmk when you come up with a name and he's good as in there!


That's so awesome you are willing to help me. I so appreciate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM

Found some additional info for the dam of your little guy. Her sire & dam (Joshie & Blondie) come from the following breeder: Golden Retrievers She's breeding goldens, shepherds, yorkies, maltese & yorkie/maltese mixes with golden/poodle mixes coming in 2014.


----------



## Prism Goldens

SheetsSM said:


> Found some additional info for the dam of your little guy. Her sire & dam (Joshie & Blondie) come from the following breeder: Golden Retrievers She's breeding goldens, shepherds, yorkies, maltese & yorkie/maltese mixes with golden/poodle mixes coming in 2014.


I see a future in private eye for you- you're good! That site is flat out scary....


----------



## tine434

I know nothing about pedigrees, but I'm excited to read this thread. Don't let people make you feel bad about your baby. I wouldn't call your friends "breeders" it was just an oops and they fixed the chance of another oops happening.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack

Here is the dad of your puppy Thor Pedigree: Lord Albert Of Heath (Susan has been busy) he does not have any verifiable health clearances, which is not a surprise considering this was an oops litter. Sadly, though high dollar, he does not actually come from lines know for health testing or accomplishments of any kind. Silvermine and Y-rock both have reputations for substandard breeding practices that only care about the end result of producing cream/white puppies that because of popularity can be sold for LOTS of money. His great grandma Kelli does have full clearances but as you can see there are 3 generations of dogs from Kelli to Thor in just 5 years. So Y-Rock started breeding this girl under 2 and so did who ever owned Bella.

On mom's side there is little to be found other than REALLY frightening BYB or Puppy Mills websites. This is where I think Thor's Grand Parents are from on his mom's side Golden Retrievers

So, that is were he came from. In the grand scheme of things, for a well loved pet, not much different than were you started. You already knew he came from an oops and that he was not from a reputable breeder. What it does tell you is that like most folks who rescue or buy from non-reputable breeders, you don't know what type of health concerns are back behind him. Could be good, could be bad, but it most definitely is unknown. 

Some good things to do for Thor is to have his eyes checked by an AVCO Ophthalmologist yearly. The bottom of Thor's pedigree does appear to be of American ancestry, there is a potential for Pigmentary Uveitis and with his European background, the potential for Progressive Retinal Atrophy. So either way, monitoring eye health annually is a good thing.
Also, because so much of his health background in hips, elbows and heart is unknown, you may look into pet insurance. Since he is still young, it is easy and cheaper to add it now. If he does happen to inherit a problem with hips or elbows, insurance could help defray the cost of surgery which when it comes to hips and elbows are thousands of dollars.

I am not saying these things will happen, only that they could. These issues can still crop up in dogs that have generations of clearances behind them. There is a chance he will live to a ripe old age with no problems at all. With not knowing though these are things I would look into.

Most importantly, love him and keep those adorable puppy picture coming!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Your boy is up on k9data now, Jana, save the last two digits of his reg#- if you send that or post it I (or someone else) will insert it. Here you go!
Pedigree: Thor Dog of Thunder
best,
Robin


----------



## Shellbug

LJack said:


> Here is the dad of your puppy Thor Pedigree: Lord Albert Of Heath (Susan has been busy) he does not have any verifiable health clearances, which is not a surprise considering this was an oops litter. Sadly, though high dollar, he does not actually come from lines know for health testing or accomplishments of any kind. Silvermine and Y-rock both have reputations for substandard breeding practices that only care about the end result of producing cream/white puppies that because of popularity can be sold for LOTS of money. His great grandma Kelli does have full clearances but as you can see there are 3 generations of dogs from Kelli to Thor in just 5 years. So Y-Rock started breeding this girl under 2 and so did who ever owned Bella.
> 
> On mom's side there is little to be found other than REALLY frightening BYB or Puppy Mills websites. This is where I think Thor's Grand Parents are from on his mom's side Golden Retrievers
> 
> So, that is were he came from. In the grand scheme of things, for a well loved pet, not much different than were you started. You already knew he came from an oops and that he was not from a reputable breeder. What it does tell you is that like most folks who rescue or buy from non-reputable breeders, you don't know what type of health concerns are back behind him. Could be good, could be bad, but it most definitely is unknown.
> 
> Some good things to do for Thor is to have his eyes checked by an AVCO Ophthalmologist yearly. The bottom of Thor's pedigree does appear to be of American ancestry, there is a potential for Pigmentary Uveitis and with his European background, the potential for Progressive Retinal Atrophy. So either way, monitoring eye health annually is a good thing.
> Also, because so much of his health background in hips, elbows and heart is unknown, you may look into pet insurance. Since he is still young, it is easy and cheaper to add it now. If he does happen to inherit a problem with hips or elbows, insurance could help defray the cost of surgery which when it comes to hips and elbows are thousands of dollars.
> 
> I am not saying these things will happen, only that they could. These issues can still crop up in dogs that have generations of clearances behind them. There is a chance he will live to a ripe old age with no problems at all. With not knowing though these are things I would look into.
> 
> Most importantly, love him and keep those adorable puppy picture coming!


I apologize I am just seeing this. What a horrible background. Thank you so much for your time and effort. I need to re-read your post again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Prism Goldens said:


> Your boy is up on k9data now, Jana, save the last two digits of his reg#- if you send that or post it I (or someone else) will insert it. Here you go!
> Pedigree: Thor Dog of Thunder
> best,
> Robin


Thank you so much for all your help. I appreciate it so much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rob1

Ah- Thor is adorable! 

And just to note, LJack's advice on insurance (and testing) is good even for a golden with the best pedigree. Lucky's from lines with a good history of health checks, but I've got insurance anyway. And before we started doing agility I made sure to get his hips and elbows checked.

So it's just good advice in general and no reflection on your pup per se. I doubt anyone would suggest seeking out that breeding, but you've got a wonderful pup. You pretty much go from here just like you would if he was from a top breeder.

Enjoy your boy, he's a cutie!


----------

